# Suche neuen Monitor zum Zocken



## Lamacra (27. September 2018)

Gudde zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen mir einen neuen Bildschirm zu holen, 120-144hz wären schon super nice.
Nächstes Jahr würde ich dann auf die 1080TI wechseln...weiß nur noch nicht wann xD

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

300-500€ etwas mehr würde auch noch gehen

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Ja, aktuell iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

MSI 980TI

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Eigentlich nur zum Zocken, mal bisschen YouTube und mal was nachlesen aber nichts weltbewegendes

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

120-144HZ und 27 Zoll wären nice

Danke schon mal für die Mühen 

Gruß Kiyan


----------



## Cosmas (27. September 2018)

Ich kann bisher und für eben hauptsächlich die genannten Zwecke nichts, aber auch gar nicht negatives über meinen Dell S2716DG sagen, der is dafür absolut perfekt, 
benötigt als WQHD Monitor aber schon einen recht flotten Pixelschubser ab der GTX1070/980Ti, aber da is ja auch noch was vorhanden und geplant wie ich sehe. 

WQHD, 144Hz, G-Sync, 27" und ein modernes TN Panel, das schon out of the Box überraschend gute Bilder liefert und dazu ohne LED Gefunzel oder besonders aggressives "Gaming"-Design daherkommt.

Bildmässig hab ich den Werksstandard gelassen und nur in der NV-Steuerung Gamma auf 80-85% runter gedreht und Farbbrillianz auf 60% erhöht, alles darüber macht Haut zb orange und wäre zuviel, aber so its noch nen Tick satter.

Gekostet hat er mich ca. 550€, die er mMn. aber auch wert ist. Manchmal hat man jedoch Glück und kann ihn sogar für nur 400€ in iwelchen Sonderaktionen bekommen.


----------



## 0ssi (29. September 2018)

Braucht WQHD 144Hz nicht theoretisch mehr Leistung als UHD/4K 60Hz ? Dann wäre so eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte ala GTX1070 doch viel zu schwach
weil wenn man dann in grafisch anspruchsvollen Spielen nur 50-75FPS hat dann läuft der 144Hz Monitor durch G-Sync ja nur noch mit mageren 50-75Hz !?
Zudem leidet der Dell S2716DG durch sein 6bit+FRC TN Panel doch an Colorbanding, blassen Farben, schlechten Schwarzwert & miesem Blickwinkel, oder ?


----------



## Cosmas (30. September 2018)

Wenn man die 144Hz *voll* ausfahren und mit den entsprechenden FPS füllen will, dann ja, sonst eher nicht so, da WQHD = 3.7MP und UHD = 8.3MP, also mehr als doppelt soviele Pixel, also mehr als doppelte Last fürs selbe FPS Ergebnis.
Anderherum, bekommt man bei WQHD rein rechnerisch die doppelten FPS unter gleicher Last wie bei UHD, kann den Moitor also besser ausfahren und wer sagt, das man die 144HZ auch mit den entsprechenden FPS ausreizen *muss*?. 

Nope 144Hz ist die Wiederholrate des Monitors und die ist unabhängig von den ausgegebenen FPS, egal welche Sync-Tech man da verwendet.
 Oder haste nur noch 30Hz wenn dir zB. adaptive V-Sync die Frames auf 30 runterdrückt oder fing das Bild an zu flimmern oder werdens auf einmal 200 oder 300Hz+ nur weil im Menü oder so, die FPS entsprechend hochschiessen? 
Ich denke doch nicht, eher wieder mehr Tearing und Latenzen vom feinsten.....da mach dich mal nochmal schlau, wie die ganzen Sync-Techniken funktionieren.

Das Colorbanding hält sich sehr in Grenzen und tritt nur unter bestimmten Umständen auf, besonders in sehr dunklen Gegenden, 
die Farben sind für ein modernes TN-Panel ziemlich gut und mit den erwähnten Settings noch etwas besser und ich weiss ja nicht was die Leute immer mit den Blickwinkeln haben, 
als würden sie immer 45° oder mehr versetzt sitzen und zocken...in den üblichen Positionen ist der Blickwinkel völlig wumpe und der Schwarzwert ist so schlecht auch nicht, 
erst recht nicht mit den kleinen Nachjustierungen und dem Einstellen voller Bandbreite aka 0-255 und normal hat er 8bit, 6bit nur mit aktiver FRC.

Hört auf aktuelle TN-Panel basierte Monitore schlecht machen zu wollen.
IPS-Panel Lotterie, höhere Preise, Glow, Bleeding und co, sind nunmal nicht für jeden etwas und etwas bessere/akkuratere Farben für Gamer und paar Videos Gugger auch nicht weiter wichtig, 
zumal man in diversen Vergleichsvideos sehen kann, das der Unterschied oft nur marginal ist zwischen TN und IPS und viel vom Quellmaterial abhängt.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das der Dell inzwischen in der 10.Revision oder so daherkommt und vieles doch in der Zwischenzeit um einiges Detail-verbessert wurde, was im nunmehr schon *2-einhalb Jahre alten* Video hier auf PCGH noch bemängelt wurde.
Selbst diverse Tester, die viele Monitore und co testen, waren vom Dell ziemlich überrascht, obwohl sie ebenfalls erst dachten "Och nee nicht nen TN Panel" und das sollte schon was heissen. 

Für den gewünschten Einsatzzweck des TE, ist dieser Monitor auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung wert, die ich aus Erfahrung bestätigen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2018)

Man hat doch bei WQHD nicht doppelt so viel fps, realistisch sind es 50-60% mehr.

Bei G/Freesync sind es aber keine "echten" 144Hz mehr, da der Monitor sich im aktiven Bereich an die fps der Grafikkarte anpasst.
Heisst bei 144fps alle 6,94ms ein neues Bild und bei 45fps alle 22,22ms.

8bit und 6bit+FRC  sind immer noch ein Unterschied und der Schwarzwert bei TN und IPS ist auch nicht so toll.
Gerade wenn man VA gewöhnt ist, ist Schwarz bei TN und IPS eher ein dunkle Grau.

Jede Technologie hat seine Vor-und Nachteile, genauso wie jeder Monitor.
Der Vorteil beim Dell ist vor allem sein Coating, das ist bei anderen WQHD TN Gsync Monitoren deutlich schlechter bzw körniger.


----------



## 0ssi (1. Oktober 2018)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Oder haste nur noch 30Hz wenn dir zB. adaptive V-Sync die Frames auf 30 runterdrückt.


Ja, bei 30FPS läuft ein 144Hz Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync nur noch mit 30Hz und darum sage ich immer, wenn man in WQHD nicht mehr als 50-75FPS hat dann braucht man nicht mehr als 75Hz
und jetzt kommt der Witz: Es gibt keine 75Hz WQHD Monitore mit G-Sync sondern nur mit AMD FreeSync ... man ist bei Nvidia also gezwungen 144Hz zu kaufen auch wenn man es nicht braucht !


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

Oder pfeift auf G/Freesync und lässt den Monitor einfach mit 144Hz laufen.


----------



## 0ssi (1. Oktober 2018)

Aber 50-75FPS@144Hz ohne Sync sehen wegen Tearing schlechter aus als 50-75FPS@75Hz mit FreeSync und mehr kosten tut es auch.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

Nur weil du etwas für dich besser ist, muss das für wenn anders nicht so sein.


----------



## 0ssi (2. Oktober 2018)

Da dies bei allen Meinungen so ist finde ich es etwas komisch extra darauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2018)

Weil du deine Meinung als allgemein gültige Aussauge hinstellst.


----------



## Yoshi-M (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich selbst habe (zum Glück) einen Monitor, welcher mit meiner Grafikkarte synchronisiert. 
Es fällt mir deutlich auf wenn ich auf einem 144Hz Monitor aufgrund fehlender Synchronisation Tearing habe. 
Daher möchte ich G/Free-Sync auf keine Fall mehr missen.
Allen anderen denen ich es vorgeführt habe, haben das Tearing ebenfalls als deutlich störend empfunden.

Es mag Gamer geben welche Tearing bei 144Hz+ nicht bemerken, es ihnen egal ist oder sich bewusst gegen Sync entscheiden.

Andere freuen sich, wenn sie selbst bei einem 144Hz Monitor vollständige Bilder dargestellt bekommen, auch wenn der PC nicht immer 144FPS liefern kann.

Jemandem von Vornherein die neuen Sync-Techniken vorenthalten zu wollen ist, wie wenn man erzählen möchte, dass man die sauberste Wäsche am Fluss mit 
Waschbrett, Kernseife und harter Arbeit erhält. 
Früher war es wohl so, andere Möglichkeiten gab es kaum, manche leben auch heute noch danach. 
Heutzutage gibt es neben dieser Art jedoch weitere Möglichkeiten, seine Wäsche zu reinigen.

Man sollte die Möglichkeiten der heutigen Zeit nicht pauschal absprechen oder unerwähnt lassen. 
Ebenso muss man die neuen Techniken niemandem aufdrängen, wenn er/sie es nicht möchte.

Einfach die verschiedenen Varianten aufzählen, gerne mit der eigenen Meinung oder Erfahrung, dann kann der TE abwägen was für ihn am geeignetsten ist.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2018)

Für mich gibt es keinen passenden Gsyncmonitor, da bleibt mir sowieso nichts anderes übrig.
Von vorführen halt ich meist wenig, weil man dann extra drauf achtet.
Kommt ja auch immer aufs Spiel, die fps und den Monitor drauf an.
Dazu halt noch die Person und wie ihr Verhältnis zu wenig fps mit wenig Hertz ist.

Ich find es halt immer komisch, das die Meisten hier nie 30Hz auf dem Desktop einstellen würden.
Aber im  Spiel  ist es auf einmal vollkommen ok.


----------



## Acoustico (3. Oktober 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ja, bei 30FPS läuft ein 144Hz Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync nur noch mit 30Hz und darum sage ich immer, wenn man in WQHD nicht mehr als 50-75FPS hat dann braucht man nicht mehr als 75Hz...



Es geht aber auch nicht immer nur ums Zocken, alleine schon bei Windows und Programmen macht 144Hz viel aus. Und hat man nur 30 FPS in einem Spiel, da spielt es schon fast gar keine Rolle ob Sync oder nicht, kauf dir eine neue Grafikkarte oder spiel was anderes. 



Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Es mag Gamer geben welche Tearing bei 144Hz+ nicht bemerken, es ihnen egal ist oder sich bewusst gegen Sync entscheiden.



Hat man immer mehr als 144 FPS, kann man im Prinzip auch Fast Sync / Enhanced Sync benutzen wenn man allergisch gegen Tearing ist. Das gibt zwar einen ganz kleinen Input Lag, aber viel weniger als bei V-Sync und ist kaum spürbar.


----------



## Yoshi-M (3. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich mit mit Freunden und Bekannten über PCs rede und meinen Monitor erwähne, kam schon einige mal
die Aussage "Im Internet schreiben einige, man sieht bei 144Hz kein/kaum tearing mehr, stört nicht" ect. 

Ich biete nur an es selbst zu probieren und niemand fand ohne Sync besser.
Übrigens habe ich ihnen beim Test nie gesagt wann es an oder aus war. Das haben sie alle selbst bemerkt.

Selbstverständlich konzentriert man sich beim testen eher darauf, genauso wie man sich beim Vergleich der verschiedenen
Panels mehr auf die Farben konzentriert als später im Spielgeschehen. 

Das mit den 30Hz ist ein Extrembeispiel und am Thema vorbei.
Wenn du im Spiel 30 FPS hast, sehen sie mit und ohne Sync ruckelig aus, egal auf welchem Monitor, wobei du 
mit Sync selbst da kein Tearing hättest.
Eher wäre die Frage, ob man überhaupt einen 144Hz Monitor benötigt, wenn man mit so wenigen FPS daddelt.

Wenn der PC weniger als 144 FPS schafft benötige ich in diesem Moment keine 144Hz des Monitors. Wofür sinnlos auf 144Hz laufen
lassen, wenn er eh nicht mehr Bilder erhält, diese jedoch zerrissen darstellt? Dann lieber einen Monitor welcher nur das anzeigt, was aktuell anliegt.

Nur weil man einen syncfähigen Monitor hat, ist man nicht automatisch mit 30FPS zufrieden.
Wer und wo sind diese "meisten", die plötzlich 30 FPS in Spielen vollkommen ok finden, weil sie einen 144Hz
Sync Monitor verwenden?

Ich lese stattdessen oft dass sie froh sind, wenn sie die 144 FPS nicht komplett schaffen, auch mit weniger ein
ruhiges Bild erhalten. 

Und wenn dennoch jemandem das daddeln mit 30FPS nicht stört: Ist doch schön, wenn der Monitor ihm die Möglichkeiten bietet, bis in den
Keller hinunter Tearing zu vermeiden.

Ist doch schön, wenn es verschiedene Funktionen und Möglichkeiten gibt. Wer es nicht braucht oder ihm andere 
Eigenschaften des Monitors wichtiger sind, der kann gerne darauf verzichten.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2018)

Frag mal die Leute hier, hab schon von genug gelesen die gerade in Witcher 3 mit 40fps und G/Freesync sagen, dass das garkein Problem ist und flüssig genug.


----------



## Yoshi-M (3. Oktober 2018)

Dann sind diese Leute eben genügsam was die FPS angeht, aber warum sollen sie deshalb auf Sync verzichten und mit Tearing leben?

Jemandem dem 30-40 FPS reichen kann sich dennoch am Tearing stören. Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht aus. 
Wenn ihm die wenigen FPS dank Sync angenehmer vorkommen, warum soll er die Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen, welche man heutzutage hat?

Deshalb auch mein letzter Absatz im vorherigen Post.



Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn es verschiedene Funktionen und Möglichkeiten gibt. Wer es nicht braucht oder ihm andere
> Eigenschaften des Monitors wichtiger sind, der kann gerne darauf verzichten.


----------



## 0ssi (5. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil du deine Meinung als allgemein gültige Aussauge hinstellst.


Trifft das dann nicht auf alle anderen Meinungen auch zu ? Ich denke eher du hast ein persönliches Problem mit mir weil du dich als Platzhirsch im Monitor Forum angegriffen fühlst !
Als erfahrener User solltest du in der Lage sein die Interessen der Community über dein Ego zu stellen und einfach auch mal andere Meinungen unkommentiert stehen lassen. Danke.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2018)

OK, du verstehst es nicht.


----------



## Lamacra (16. Oktober 2018)

Okay...jetzt bin ich verwirrt xD
Nur mal so für mich als Depp, einen Monitor der nicht Gsync unterstützt kann ich auch nehmen und hätte jetzt keine heftigen Nachteile dadurch, richtig?


----------



## openSUSE (16. Oktober 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ja, bei 30FPS läuft ein 144Hz Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync nur noch mit 30Hz und darum sage ich immer, wenn man in WQHD nicht mehr als 50-75FPS hat dann braucht man nicht mehr als 75Hz
> und jetzt kommt der Witz: Es gibt keine 75Hz WQHD Monitore mit G-Sync sondern nur mit AMD FreeSync ... man ist bei Nvidia also gezwungen 144Hz zu kaufen auch wenn man es nicht braucht !



Das ist Stuss.
Ein Adaptive-Sync Monitor "läuft" bei 30FPS eben NICHT mit 30Hz(!). FPS und Bildwiederholrate sind 2 unterschiedliche dinge, diese einfach so zusammen zu mengen ist unsinn.
Ein 144Hz Adaptive-Sync Monitor kann ein neues Bild 144 mal in der Sekunde komplett darstellen. Ein Vsync 144Hz Monitor kann dies auch nicht schneller, auch mit "VSync off" nicht. 
Wer heute noch ein Monitor OHNE  Adaptive-Sync (egal ob gsync oder FreeSync) kauft macht was verkehrt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die range bis 30 Hz runter geht, läuft der bei 30fps auch mit 30Hz.
Das ist ja gerade Sinn und Zweck, dass der Monitor an die fps angepasst wird. 
Dass der Bildaufbau ein anderer als bei "echten" 30Hz ist, ist dann ne andere Sachen.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Oktober 2018)

Nein, die  adaptive sync range Angabe (zb 30-144Hz) hat nicht wirklich etwas mit der Maximalen Bildwiederholrate Angabe (zb 144Hz) zu tun, die max Werte sind halt oft faktisch deckungsgleich, muss aber nicht sein.
Die adaptive sync range beschreibt eher eine Stützzeit (innerhab dieser "Zeit" kann ein Bild bis zum nächsten Bild gehalten werden), wärend die Maximale Bildwiederholrate eigentlich nur die Geschwindigkeit beschreibt die ein wechsel von einem Bild braucht.
Und diese ist bei einem 144Hz Adaptive-Sync/gsync/VSync gleich, da gibt es keinen Unterschied - egal bei wieviel FPS.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Und dein Post hat jetzt welchen Bezug auf meinen?
Ich sag, dass der Monitor innerhalb seiner range die Hertz an die fps anpasst. 
Und du sagst nein, die range hat nichts mir der maximalen Bildwiederholrate zu tun. 
Dazu habe ich mich überhaupt nicht geäußert.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Oktober 2018)

Es werden keine Hertz an die FPS angepasst, das ist einfach falsch.

Es ist egal welche Monitor SyncArt du nutzt, bei 30FPS siehst du bei keinem das komplette Bild früher als bei einem anderem (in bezug auf VSync=off) nur siehst du es bei den  Adaptive-Sync Monitoren (FreeSync/gsync) ohne tearing.


----------



## Yoshi-M (16. Oktober 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Das ist Stuss.
> Ein Adaptive-Sync Monitor "läuft" bei 30FPS eben NICHT mit 30Hz(!)...


Falsch.



0ssi schrieb:


> Ja, bei 30FPS läuft ein 144Hz Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync nur noch mit 30Hz...





JoM79 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sag, dass der Monitor innerhalb seiner range die Hertz an die fps anpasst.
> ...


Richtig.


*Variante a) Der Monitor läuft bei 30 FPS nicht mit 30Hz:*
Das würde bedeuten:
Der selbe Monitor mit Free/G-Sync läuft immer konstant auf seiner maximalen Frequenz( z.B. 60Hz). 
Liefert der PC in diesem Falle ein Bild, müsste das Syncmodul dieses speichern und erst dann dem Monitor zur Verfügung 
stellen, wenn dieser einen neuen Zyklus startet. 
Somit würden zwar immer vollständige Bilder ohne Tearing angezeigt werden, jedoch wie viele unterm Strich ->siehe weiter unten.

*Variante b) Der Monitor ändert die Frequenz. Bei 30 FPS läuft der Bildschirm mit 30Hz:*
Ein Monitor mit Free/G-Sync passt sich den schwankenden FPS an, indem er die Hz anpasst.
Quasi ein heruntertakten des Monitors. 

Zu Variante a:
Imputlag, da durch weniger FPS als Hz alte Bilder öfter dargestellt werden und das Syncmudul warten muss, bis ein neues Bild aufgebaut wird.

Falls Variante b:
Kein Imputlag. Wenn ein Bild ankommt wird es sofort aufgebaut, da nicht auf den nächsten Zyklus gewartet werden muss,
sondern dieser findet erst statt, wenn das neue Bild geliefert wurde. (Angepasste Frequenz des Monitors.)
Das alte Bild wird -bis ein neues vorhanden ist- durchgehend dargestellt/gehalten.


Beispiel:  50 FPS und 60Hz Free/G-Sync Monitor:

*Variante a)*
-> Bild 1 wird angezeigt: 16,6ms. 
-> Kein neues Bild vom PC - Bild 1 wird wieder dargestellt: 16,6ms. 
-> Bild 2 kommt vom PC, während Bild 1 zum zweiten mal aufgebaut wird, Syncmodul wartet weitere 16,6ms um Bild 2 an den Monitor zu leiten.

In diesem Fall dauert der Wechsel von Bild 1 zu Bild 2 *49,8ms*, was ca. 20Hz entsprechen.
Nun heißt es jedoch, dass bei Free/G-Sync alle 50 Bilder vollständig angezeigt werden, wenn diese vom PC geliefert werden.
Dies wäre durch diese Verzögerung jedoch nicht mehr möglich.


*Variante b)*
Bild 1 wird dargestellt bis Bild 2 kommt, z.B. mit einer Dauer von 20ms wegen Verzug des nächsten Bildes.
Wird Bild 2 bereitgestellt wird es direkt aufgebaut, da das Syncmodul keinen Zyklus abwarten muss.
Hier dauert der Wechsel von Bild 1 zu Bild 2 *20ms*.


Wenn ich mir diese Folie von Nvidia + das Zitat von CB ansehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Trick: G-Sync-Monitore arbeiten nicht mehr mit einer festen, sondern mit einer variablen Bildwiederholfrequenz,
> die sich nach der Grafikkarte richtet: wenn die Grafikkarte 50 Bilder pro Sekunde liefert, läuft der Monitor mit 50 Hertz. Sind es 40 FPS, liegen beim Display 40 Hz an.


Quelle: Nvidia „G-Sync“ im Praxistest: Grafikkarte und Monitor im Gleichschritt (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

sehe ich nur Variante b) als die Mögliche: Der Monitor ändert die Frequenz.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Und genau das habe ich geschrieben.
Die effektiven Hertz entsprechen denen der fps, solange man in der aktiven range ist.
Der Bildaufbau erfolgt somit mit der maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors und der wartet dann auf das nächste Bild das von der Grafikkarte ausgegeben wird.
Effektiv wären das bei 40fps dann 40Hz.


----------



## Yoshi-M (17. Oktober 2018)

Nach mehrmaligem lesen seiner Posts komme ich nun auch mit, dass es ihm wohl um die Bildaufbauzeit geht und diese bei einem wegen Sync auf 30Hz gedrosselten 144er anders ist als bei einem reinen 30Hz Monitor.

Klar, bei einem 144Hz Monitor wird bei 30 FPS das Bild ebenfalls in 6,9ms aufgebaut und anschließend 26,4ms gehalten um die 33,3ms für die 30Hz voll zu bekommen,
während bei einem 30Hz Monitor länger für den Bildaufbau gebraucht werden darf.

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass bei 30FPS auf einem Free/G-Sync Monitor dieser mit echten 30Hz läuft, wenn diese im Synchronisationsbereich liegen.
Egal wie schnell das Bild aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Tut er eben nicht.
Aus dem CB Artikel von dir.


> In der Praxis bedeutet das: die Grafikkarte stellt einen Frame fertig, danach sendet sie das Bild an den Monitor und teilt zugleich mit, dass es dargestellt werden kann. Erst auf diesen Befehl hin leitet der Monitor einen Refresh-Zyklus ein. Danach pausiert das Panel und wartet, bis das nächste Frame von der Grafikkarte kommt – und erst dann findet der nächste Refresh statt.


Der Refresh läuft mit der höchsten Bildwiederholrate des Monitors.
Heisst bei 30fps und Gsync 144Hz Monitor, 6,9ms Bildaufbau+26,4ms Bild halten.
Bei einem 30Hz Monitor ohne Sync, 33,3ms Bildaufbau.

Bei einem 144Hz Monitor ohne Sync wird alle 6,9ms ein Bild aufgebaut und das wars.
Das was du beschreibst, mit dem Halten des Bildes, ist Gsync.





In der Praxis bedeutet das: die Grafikkarte stellt einen Frame fertig, danach sendet sie das Bild an den Monitor und teilt zugleich mit, dass es dargestellt werden kann. Erst auf diesen Befehl hin leitet der Monitor einen Refresh-Zyklus ein. Danach pausiert das Panel und wartet, bis das nächste Frame von der Grafikkarte kommt – und erst dann findet der nächste Refresh statt.


----------



## Yoshi-M (17. Oktober 2018)

Sorry, ich habe das "Free/G-Sync" vergessen. 

Es sollte heißen:



> Nach mehrmaligem lesen seiner Posts komme ich nun auch mit, dass es ihm wohl um die Bildaufbauzeit geht und diese bei einem wegen *Free/G-*Sync auf 30Hz gedrosselten 144er anders ist als bei einem reinen 30Hz Monitor.
> 
> Klar, bei einem 144Hz *Free/G-Sync* Monitor wird bei 30 FPS das Bild ebenfalls in 6,9ms aufgebaut und anschließend 26,4ms gehalten um die 33,3ms für die 30Hz voll zu bekommen,
> während bei einem 30Hz Monitor länger für den Bildaufbau gebraucht werden darf.



Von einem reinen 144Hz ohne Sync habe ich niemals schreiben wollen.

Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich nicht hundert mal Free/G-Sync schreiben wollte und gehofft habe, dass man anhand meiner anderen Aussagen bereits erkennt, dass ich mit "Sync" 
eben diese Technik meinte. 
Ich werde in Zukunft aber noch genauer darauf achten, detailreicher zu schreiben um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.

(Im Post davor habe ich es ebenfalls mit dem halten bei Free/G-Sync geschrieben, somit das selbe gemeint wie du, daher dachte ich, es wäre verständlich.)


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Tut mir leid, hab wohl mal wieder zu schnell gelesen.


----------



## Lamacra (17. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bräuchte mal kurz eure Hilfe, ich habe meine Monitor Wahl jetzt mal auf 3 stk begrenzt...vorerst xD

Und zwar: 

1. Acer Predator XB271HUA
2. Dell S2716DG
3. Asus PG278QR

Das diese 3 Ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben, habe ich gelesen. 
Ich benötige den Bildschirm nicht zum Arbeiten oder so, sondern nur zum Zocken und mal eine Serie oder YouTube gucken

Bin selbstverständlich für weitere Vorschläge offen, da ich aktuell noch eine 980TI habe, aber im Laufe des nächsten Jahres höchstwahrscheinlich auf eine 1080TI wechseln werde, sollte der Monitor schon Gsync verfügen...denke ich (hatte noch nie einen)

Gruß Kiyan


----------



## Amutep (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke das du diesen Beitrag eröffnet hast 

Suche gerade auch einen neuen Monitor, habe gerade den Samsung C24FG73  aber das ding geht zurück dies PWM Dimmung geht gar nicht klar. Meine Augen fallen raus hatte davor einen Samsung S27D850T und keine Probleme also denk ich liegt es wirklich an der PWM Steuerung.

Habe mir die 3 die du ausgesucht hast auch schon angeschaut. 

Der Dell wäre auch mein Favorit wurde aber abgeschreckt durch haufenweise negativ Berichte vom Color banding. Kann jmd der einen Dell hat dazu noch was sagen ? Und der ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Der C24FG73 hat keine PWM Steuerung.
Auf was hast du den Overdrive stehen?


----------



## Amutep (17. Oktober 2018)

ohje wo hab ich das dann gelesen.....asche auf mein haupt 

was meinst du mit overdrive ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

Heisst bei deinem Reaktionszeit.
Auf was steht die?


----------



## Amutep (18. Oktober 2018)

auf fastest


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Oktober 2018)

Lamacra schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bräuchte mal kurz eure Hilfe, ich habe meine Monitor Wahl jetzt mal auf 3 stk begrenzt...vorerst xD
> 
> ...



Also von den 3 würde ich den Dell nehmen. Der hat zwar mehr oder weniger color banding probleme, aber da kann man immerhin mit ingame gamma/ icc profil gegensteuern. Außerdem das beste Coating unter den TN panels (nicht so extrem körnig wie bei asus/ acer). Pixel Inversion dürften alle 3 haben.
Außerdem scheint Dell die beste QA zu haben, bei asus & acer ließt man öfter von defekten (pixelfehler usw), hatte zwar noch kein dell,  dafür aber den genannten asus und nen anderen acer - beide hatten pixelfehler.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2018)

Amutep schrieb:


> auf fastest


Dann kein Wunder.
Nur auf normal ist die blur reduction aus und die blur reduction lässt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung flimmern.
Also auf normal stellen.


----------



## Lamacra (18. Oktober 2018)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Also von den 3 würde ich den Dell nehmen. Der hat zwar mehr oder weniger color banding probleme, aber da kann man immerhin mit ingame gamma/ icc profil gegensteuern. Außerdem das beste Coating unter den TN panels (nicht so extrem körnig wie bei asus/ acer). Pixel Inversion dürften alle 3 haben.
> Außerdem scheint Dell die beste QA zu haben, bei asus & acer ließt man öfter von defekten (pixelfehler usw), hatte zwar noch kein dell,  dafür aber den genannten asus und nen anderen acer - beide hatten pixelfehler.



Okay danke dir, ein Monitor ohne Color Banding Probleme oder Pixel Inversion, kostet nochmal eine Stange mehr, richtig? xD


----------



## Amutep (18. Oktober 2018)

hab ich mal gemacht danke


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2018)

Lamacra schrieb:


> Okay danke dir, ein Monitor ohne Color Banding Probleme oder Pixel Inversion, kostet nochmal eine Stange mehr, richtig? xD


Ja. Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx ab €' '641 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Oktober 2018)

Lamacra schrieb:


> Okay danke dir, ein Monitor ohne Color Banding Probleme oder Pixel Inversion, kostet nochmal eine Stange mehr, richtig? xD



Ich glaube, alle aktuellen Monitore in dem Bereich, auch höherpreisige, haben solche Probleme. Da kommt der Dell noch mit am besten weg.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2018)

Nicht wirklich.
Der von mir verlinkte hat keine Probleme mit Colorbanding oder Pixelinversion


----------



## Pipo093 (18. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Der von mir verlinkte hat keine Probleme mit Colorbanding oder Pixelinversion



da würde sich halt die frage stellen ob ein tnpanel fast 650€ wert sind. da könnte man ja auch zu ips oder va gehen.


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Oktober 2018)

Gut, das Banding ist beim Dell hauptsächlich dem fehlenden Gamma setting geschuldet, aber sicher mit der Pixel Inversion? Soweit ich weiß, haben das so gut wie alle aktuellen high-refresh WQHD TN & VA Panels.
Außerdem hat der Acer mit Sicherheit wieder das extrem körnige TN-Coating, das kann mMn gerade bei hellen Bildinhalten sehr störend sein.

Im Endeffekt muss man sagen, den perfekten Monitor gibt es leider nicht und man muss halt schauen, was einen am wenigsten stört.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ja, sicher.
Wenn die hohe Grundhelligkeit und das Coating nicht wären, dann wäre es ein sehr guter Monitor.


----------



## Lamacra (18. Oktober 2018)

Gut aber der Dell kostet ja auch 540€ minimum...der Acer wäre "grade" mal ca 100€ teurer.
Ich brauche Ihn ja wirklich nur zum zocken, aktuell CoD und AC:Odysee.
Jetzt mal vom reinen Zocker-Blickwinkel her betrachtet...welche wäre der bessere "Gaming" Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2018)

Der Dell hat halt das bessere Coating, die geringere Minimalhelligkeit und ist flach.
Der Acer hat dafür das bessere Panel und ist curved, zudem ist der overdrive sehr gut abgestimmt.
Den gibts auch zB im Outlet von Alternate für 620€ oder auch billiger, wenn der von mir wieder bei denen ist.
Warum ich den nicht selber behalte?
Nun, für 400€ gibts es den baugleichen Monitor mit Freesync und ich brauche kein Gsync, hab die Freesyncvariante bloss zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Lamacra (18. Oktober 2018)

Ahh okay, aber mit einer Nvidia Karte sollte man schon auf Gsync setzen, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2018)

Das kannst du nur selber entscheiden.
Mir bringt es keinen Vorteil, andere wollen nie wieder ohne.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Oktober 2018)

Lamacra schrieb:


> Ahh okay, aber mit einer Nvidia Karte sollte man schon auf Gsync setzen, oder?


Je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) also wenn es dich bisher auf 60Hz nicht störte dann wird es auf 144Hz auch nicht stören !
Wenn Tearing stört oder mit V-Sync Input Lag und Ruckler bei weniger FPS als Hz nerven dann kommst du um den G-Sync Aufpreis leider nicht herum
es sei denn dein PC ist so stark, dass er 144FPS schafft weil dann kannst du doch wieder V-Sync nutzen denn bei 144Hz hat man damit kaum Input Lag.


----------



## Lamacra (19. Oktober 2018)

Super danke dir, also aktuell habe ich noch eine MSI980 TI verbaut, werde aber im Laufe des nächsten Jahres auf eine 1080TI wechseln, von daher sollte das mit den FPS eigentlich kein Problem, richtig?


----------



## 0ssi (19. Oktober 2018)

Kommt auf deine Spiele sowie Einstellungen an und theoretisch kannst du einen 144Hz Monitor auch auf 100Hz stellen weil dann brauchst du nur noch 100FPS um V-Sync gut nutzen zu können.


----------



## Lamacra (20. Oktober 2018)

Einen Bildschirm als B-Ware zu kaufen ist minder intelligent, oder?

ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik guenstig kaufen

Der wäre halt halt mal 200€ günstiger xD


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich kaufe da öfter und hatte noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Lamacra (20. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe da öfter und hatte noch keine Probleme.



Auch B-Ware?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2018)

Das meinte ich doch damit, du hast doch den Outlet verlinkt.
Und das ist keine B-Ware, sondern Rückläufer.


----------



## 0ssi (20. Oktober 2018)

Meiner ist auch eine Kundenretour von Ama Warehouse ... man hat zwar etwas mehr Risiko, dass vielleicht etwas nicht stimmen könnte
aber die prüfen es ja vor dem erneuten Verkauf und meist sind es wirklich einfach nur Rückgaben wegen Nichtgefallen oder Geldmangel.


----------



## Lamacra (20. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar, danke euch 
Ich denke dann werde ich mir den mal bestellen und gucken


----------



## Lamacra (20. Oktober 2018)

Kurze Frage, lohnt sich die Garantie Verlängerung?


----------

